# SSRI's and DP



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

Well, my psychiatrist seems to ignore when I give him my symptoms of dp and just thinks I'm depressed and have social anxiety, which is true and maybe it's causing my dp. I tried celexa for a week, made my dp terrible and i became very emotionless. I quit taking them and returned back to milder dp. Then I realized in the state I was in I sucked at life so I tried the celexa again....same result. Went back to the psychiatrist and he gave me zoloft which i highly doubt will help.

Has anyone tried an ssri that has helped with dp over time? Does it get better after that first weeek. Frankly I just couldn't last more than a week because I couldn't remember anything and my dp was terrible. It felt like I was going insane and whatnot. Any experiences for this would be very helpful. Thanks.

-mikanike23


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Im going to the psychiatrist tomorrow and I can imagine I'm going to be prescribed something like an SSRI. I'm pretty sure drugs like this take atleast 6 weeks to kick in so that drug you were on might have been shitty at first but you gotta give it time.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

mikanike23 said:


> Well, my psychiatrist seems to ignore when I give him my symptoms of dp and just thinks I'm depressed and have social anxiety


Mine does that too, I hate it. I've been seeing him for half a year and when I mention feeling unreal he's like: "what do you mean unreal?".


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

It's true, a lot of doctors do mock DP / DR to being anxiety based, so that's why they treat them with anxiety based medications.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

mikanike23 said:


> Well, my psychiatrist seems to ignore when I give him my symptoms of dp and just thinks I'm depressed and have social anxiety, which is true and maybe it's causing my dp. I tried celexa for a week, made my dp terrible and i became very emotionless. I quit taking them and returned back to milder dp. Then I realized in the state I was in I sucked at life so I tried the celexa again....same result. Went back to the psychiatrist and he gave me zoloft which i highly doubt will help.
> 
> Has anyone tried an ssri that has helped with dp over time? Does it get better after that first weeek. Frankly I just couldn't last more than a week because I couldn't remember anything and my dp was terrible. It felt like I was going insane and whatnot. Any experiences for this would be very helpful. Thanks.
> 
> -mikanike23


There are some on this sight that feel Zoloft, Celexia, or other SSRI's help them. Perhaps they have anxiety as a main contributor.

Serotonin generally doesn't agree with me. It is calming at first then increases anxiety. And it screws up my vision. I use a somewhat opposite neurotransmitter - dopamine. There are very few dopamine agonists (increase dopamine) and doctors don't much think of trying them.


----------



## Angela2006 (Jan 20, 2006)

None of the SSRIs have helped my depersonalization, and I have tried them all.


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

Angela2006 said:


> None of the SSRIs have helped my depersonalization, and I have tried them all.


Do you have anxiety or depression? I'm back on Cymbalta which is an SNRI and I've dropped my toprol-xl down (high blood pressure) because it was making me so tired. I'm incredibly depressed and I feel like I could literally sleep all damn day with zero appetite. I've only been back on this medication for a week and I upped my dose to 40mg. Hopefully I'll get some relief from my anxiety and major depression.


----------



## Angela2006 (Jan 20, 2006)

I "clinically" don't have anxiety or depression, but I have gotten them over the years because of the depersonalization. The only thing that Celexa does for me is keeps me from having nighttime panic attacks. It doesn't help my depersonalization, anxiety, or depression. Angela


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

Angela2006 said:


> None of the SSRIs have helped my depersonalization, and I have tried them all.


Ditto..all made me worse. Horrid meds. Its was actually Cymbalta(SNRI) that put me in such bad tailspin I called my shrink and said get me something now. She prescribed klonopin, which at the time I had no idea what it was and that it was prob the most effective med for DPD. I have taken it ever since in low doses. Not perfect but better than SSRIs, no comparison.


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

I've had some minor help with Paxil and Lexapro. Even though they do not cure DP, they help relieve some of the symptoms to where they are more manageable.


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

codeblue213 said:


> I've had some minor help with Paxil and Lexapro. Even though they do not cure DP, they help relieve some of the symptoms to where they are more manageable.


Paxil is a hit or miss. Most people should recommend the older style Paxil, not the controlled release. Granted it has fewer side effects, but it's less potent then the original version. If you can tough out the side effects for a couple weeks, it's a good medication.


----------



## addd (Apr 13, 2011)

SSRI (Zoloft) made me stop worrying about going crazy or being ill but also worsened my DR.
Derealization is one of the side effect from this medication.
So it helps with anxiety and depression but worsens DP/DR and vision.


----------

